# fat-loss supps



## Ataraxia (Feb 27, 2014)

what do you guys like available now?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2014)

I've heard really good things about the DNC stack with yohimbine... so the DNYC stack.  Never used it before but gonna start this in about two weeks.

Other than that, two week blasts of clen, HIIT cardio and heavy ass weight training.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a fan of any OTC supplements for fat loss. Just gh, eca, t3,dnp or clen.


----------



## Ataraxia (Feb 27, 2014)

***************


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 28, 2014)

ValleyAA said:


> what do you guys like available now?



What are you currently using?


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 28, 2014)

ValleyAA said:


> what do you guys like available now?



What are you currently using? 

I like Speed X3, but lately I've been using a basic eca stack. I constantly switch my pre-workouts up, otherwise they stop working.


----------

